
“Code Push” for Flutter is postponed indefinitely - Betelgeuse90
https://github.com/flutter/flutter/issues/14330#issuecomment-485565194
======
gman83
Good. Apps shouldn't have code push imo. Run that shit on your web app if you
need to. Flutter is getting a web target in any case soon.

~~~
Betelgeuse90
I generally agree. I get that it's annoying to wait for Apple's review just
for fixing critical bugs for example, but I feel like knowing the review block
is there means you have to be more thoughtful about what you're deploying in
the first place. Prevention is pretty much always better than treatment, and
having code push means you can afford to care less about testing.

